# California Weekly Hay Report Jan 2011



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

California Weekly Hay Report

Tons FOB: 15,625 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 21,325
Tons Delivered: 2,575 Last Week: 0 Last Year: 8,150
Year to Date FOB: 15,625 Last Week: 1,826,139 Last Year: 21,325
YTD Delivered: 2,575 Last Week: 615,630 Last Year: 8,150

Northern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 2,800 Tons Delivered: 1,300
Compared to three weeks ago: All classes of domestic alfalfa traded steady.
Demand moderate and supply light to moderate. Retail and stable hay traded
steady to firm. Demand good and supply light. The retail and stable hay market
continues to be the major focus of the hay market. Due to very limited supplies
of overall barn hay, prices continue to rise. The majority of dairy hay has
been traded throughout Northern California.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Petaluma Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 225.00-225.00 225.00
Good 250 218.00-218.00 218.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 100 195.00-195.00 195.00
Oat Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 50 145.00-150.00 147.50

Escalon - Merced - Modesto - Turlock Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 220.00-220.00 220.00 165.00-170.00 166.67
Premium 225 215.00-215.00 215.00 170.00-170.00 170.00
Good 150 200.00-200.00 200.00 130.00-130.00 130.00
Fair 325 160.00-175.00 168.08 120.00-132.00 122.40
Alfalfa/Orchard Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 200.00-220.00 210.00

Northern - Intermountain Areas FOB prices
Alfalfa (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Premium 25 170.00-170.00 170.00 140.00-140.00 140.00
Fair 50 150.00-150.00 150.00 80.00-90.00 85.00
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Supreme 50 160.00-160.00 160.00
Fair 100 140.00-140.00 140.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Good 250 130.00-140.00 135.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 25 155.00-155.00 155.00
Alfalfa/Orchard Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 175 175.00-210.00 180.00
Good 100 160.00-160.00 160.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 210.00-210.00 210.00 180.00-180.00 180.00

Tracy-Patterson-Stockton-Lodi-Modesto FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 200 200.00-200.00 200.00 110.00-110.00 110.00

Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 90.00-90.00 90.00 100.00-100.00 100.00
Wheat Straw Domestic Cattle
Good 75 55.00-55.00 55.00

Sacramento Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 325 180.00-180.00 180.00 130.00-140.00 130.56
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 300 155.00-160.00 156.67
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 160.00-160.00 160.00
Meadow Grass (Organic) Domestic Cattle
Good 50 60.00-60.00 60.00
Meadow Grass Domestic Cattle
Good 25 60.00-60.00 60.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 50 180.00-180.00 180.00 220.00-220.00 220.00
Rice Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 250 2.75-2.75 2.75 2.00-2.00 2.00
Wheat Straw Erosion control Small square, per bale
Good 150 3.00-3.00 3.00 2.85-2.85 2.85
Wheat Straw Retail/light<110 lb bales Small square, per bale
Good 150 3.50-3.50 3.50

Other hay: 225 Tons:
Northern - Intermountain Areas:
Domestic Cattle Good Forage Mix rain damage 75 tons 70.00 FOB.
Tracy-Patterson-Stockton-Lodi-Modesto:
Domestic Cattle Good Beardless Wheat previous year's production 150 tons
65.00 FOB.

Central California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 3,150 Tons Delivered: 800
Compared to three weeks ago: All classes of Domestic Alfalfa traded steady.
Demand moderate and supply light. Retail and stable hay traded mostly 10.00
higher. Demand very good and supply light. Producer inventories on all
qualities remain very limited. Retail and stable hay continues to trend higher on
light supplies. Recent moisture throughout the area leaves producers optimistic
on water levels for 2011 hay.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
South-Central Coastal Areas Delivered prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 250 210.00-220.00 216.00 150.00-190.00 170.63
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 25 220.00-220.00 220.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 100 175.00-195.00 190.00 150.00-190.00 170.56
Oat Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 180.00-180.00 180.00
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 250.00-295.00 275.00 280.00-280.00 280.00

Tulare-Visalia-Hanford-Bakersfield Delivered prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 100 215.00-215.00 215.00
Fair 225 150.00-170.00 161.11

Kern County FOB prices
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Good 150 160.00-160.00 160.00

Los Banos-Dos Palos-Merced FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good/Premium 2,200 185.00-185.00 185.00
Beardless Wheat Domestic Cattle
Good 800 100.00-100.00 100.00

Southern California: Tons FOB Barn/Stack: 9,675 Tons Delivered: 475
Compared to three weeks ago: All classes of Domestic Alfalfa traded steady.
Demand moderate and supply light. Export hay was too lightly tested to trend.
Demand good and supply very light. Retail and stable hay traded mostly 10.00
higher. Demand very good and supply light. Limited supplies of available hay
continue to slow movement of hay. The retail and stable market slowly maintains
a gradual incline in price. Some producers have begun to cut new hay this week
with others planning to begin in the next week to 10 days.

Tons Price Wtd Avg Last Year Wtd Avg
Chino-Los Angeles-San Diego Delivered prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 225 200.00-205.00 202.22 150.00-190.00 168.33
Good 25 220.00-220.00 220.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 125 190.00-190.00 190.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 75 165.00-165.00 165.00 150.00-239.00 176.27
Orchard Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 300.00-300.00 300.00 350.00-350.00 350.00

Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert FOB prices
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 550 180.00-190.00 184.09 140.00-140.00 140.00
Good 50 160.00-160.00 160.00
Forage Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 125 150.00-185.00 168.00
Good 75 140.00-140.00 140.00
Forage-Four Way Mix Retail/light<110 lb bales
Super Premium Horse 25 259.00-259.00 259.00

Blythe - Parker FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 1,100 160.00-160.00 160.00 95.00-100.00 97.50
Fair 100 120.00-120.00 120.00 70.00-80.00 75.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 300 160.00-175.00 166.67 120.00-135.00 127.86
Good 100 160.00-165.00 162.50
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 100 155.00-155.00 155.00

Imperial Valley FOB prices
Alfalfa Domestic Cattle
Good 3,000 150.00-150.00 150.00 90.00-90.00 90.00
Fair 1,250 145.00-145.00 145.00 80.00-90.00 84.65
Alfalfa Export
Premium 400 170.00-170.00 170.00
Alfalfa Retail/light<110 lb bales
Premium 25 170.00-170.00 170.00 125.00-135.00 128.33
Good 100 160.00-160.00 160.00
Alfalfa Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 550 150.00-170.00 161.82
Good/Premium 225 160.00-165.00 163.33 112.00-125.00 116.00
Good 100 120.00-140.00 130.00
Bermuda Domestic Cattle
Good 200 100.00-100.00 100.00
Bermuda Stable/heavy>115 lb bales
Premium 250 125.00-130.00 127.00

Other hay: 1,050 Tons:
Antelope Valley - Mojave Desert:
Retail/light<110 lb bales Good Forage Mix previous year's production 50 tons
120.00 FOB.
Blythe - Parker:
Retail/light<110 lb bales Premium Alfalfa grassy 50 tons 140.00-145.00 FOB.
Imperial Valley:
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa light grass 800 tons 115.00 FOB.
Domestic Cattle Fair Alfalfa rain damage 150 tons 100.00-130.00 FOB.

Alfalfa hay test guidelines, (for domestic livestock use and not more than
10% grass), used with visual appearance and intent of sale Quantitative factors
are approximate and many factors can affect feeding value.

Source - USDA Market News, Moses Lake, WA 816-676-7000


----------

